# Grrr..How long are Hunter wellies *supposed* to last?



## sidesaddlegirl (13 November 2008)

Got home from the stables this evening to find that my right foot was a bit cold and wet. Looked under my welly and saw that it's cracked right across the ball of the foot. I can see inside, even the shank thingy in the sole is crumbled apart and broken too.

I bought them January 2007, they are the pink breast cancer charity ones and have Made in Scotland on them so I thought they were the good ones. Thought Hunters were supposed to last years!! 

So annoyed as I have no money to buy a new pair but need them as my field is bogged down with all the rain. May get the Ariat mudbusters when I get some cash but that money was supposed to go towards a new three fold girth!!


----------



## bexandspooky (13 November 2008)

In my experience you have had a good long stint out of yours - although I am sure Hunter will claim that they last forever!!


----------



## Ziggy_ (13 November 2008)

Mine lasted a grand total of nine months - got my money back though. They are crap these days.


----------



## blackcob (13 November 2008)

I also thought the 'Made in Scotland' pairs were fairly robust - mine are still going after three years, although they are the Argyll ones, not the standard ones with the buckle on the side.

Would never buy a pair of the new ones, heard too many stories of how poor quality they are now.


----------



## Irishcobs (13 November 2008)

Mine lasted 5 1/2 months!!! I did wear them every day but still. I've gone for a cheaper pair now, I don't mind replacing them every 6 months in I need to.


----------



## Lady_Bug (13 November 2008)

I've got some black Hunter wellies which are brilliant. They have survived two VERY muddy Glastonbury festivals and have been going now for about 3 or 4 years. Still going strong.


----------



## ynneb (13 November 2008)

I agree with the above.  A complete waste of money these days and they used to be the best.  You are very lucky if they last 6 months now.


----------



## Ziggy_ (13 November 2008)

But on the bright side, they do a 12 month guarantee. So you can wear them out one winter, get your money back and buy a new pair the next year


----------



## Minnies_Mum (13 November 2008)

Old original Hunters will last for aaages, I've had mine nearly 9 years.  New ones are frequently reported to be pretty rubbish.


----------



## xnaughtybutnicex (13 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Old original Hunters will last for aaages, I've had mine nearly 9 years.  New ones are frequently reported to be pretty rubbish. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, because they aren't made in this country anymore (or so i have heard??)


----------



## amc (13 November 2008)

Had mine 12 years and still going strong BUT I have a couple of other pairs so don't wear them everyday, must admit after all the bad things I've heard about them I won't get another pair though.


----------



## itsme123 (13 November 2008)

horseware house (in Kibworth) do wellies called 'stormwells' MUCH cheaper, I've had mine for about four years now and still going strong. think they were about £20.


----------



## Eaglestone (13 November 2008)

Mine normally last about a year of constant use, so yours have done very well


----------



## ladyt25 (13 November 2008)

I Have had mine YEARS and worn them a lot, i have also (not intentionally and only occasionally) accidentally stabbed myself with a fork mucking out and been trodden on by my horse and they are still going strong, no leaks, no cracks. However, my sister has a pair that she must have only had just over a year and they are the newer ones and they are cracked and pretty crap!

Must be something with the new manufacturers - not making them like they used to sadly.


----------



## imafluffybunny (13 November 2008)

I go through about a pair a year but I wear them every day. I was brought up in the same town as hunters are made so I have grown up with them, never have or would wear a different brand.... until now. The factory that made hunters has only just closed recently and moved abroad but the quality has definatley gone downhill over that last few years, I think they were struggling finantially which is prob why the quality has dropped and they have now moved abroad. Its such a shame because thay were such good boots.


----------



## MrsMozart (13 November 2008)

Took my daughter's back - and they said they were overused! Despite her hardly ever putting the blasted things on! And it was in less than a year. Made the msitake of buying another two pairs (it was the colours that did it), and now her second pair are dead in less than a year. She's wearing my twelve year old pair now, and I'm in m'muckboots until I can convince hubby that I neeeeed a pair of Dubarrys'(well, they fit my fat calves 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Persephone (13 November 2008)

Lol! Mine are 18 years old! Pretty poor really as the buckle strap has broken on one side. Not completely though. It just needs tucking in now and again! I think they are doing rather well don't you!

Jo x


----------



## Rocky715 (13 November 2008)

mine lasted 11 months, rubbbbbbbish! they've got a split and leak


----------



## ladylisa (13 November 2008)

I had the pink hunter wellies a few years ago and they only lasted one winter, so i bought myself some Hunter argyll and i am on my second winter with them and they are in great condition.


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (13 November 2008)

Mine are over the year so I can't taken them back, anyways 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 The treads are all worn down on mine too as I'm REALLY hard on my stuff (clothes, shoes. you name it!!). For now i'll have to make do with them as I've got no spare cash for anything else but I may go to the Horsewarehouse then and see what they have.

I'm not going to bother getting cheapo ones from Shoe Zone or anything though as the pairs I've had from normal shoe shops only last 1-2 days before they start to literally crumble from contact with horse muck. I took a pair back and the poor woman at the shoe shop she had never seen that happen before!!


----------



## exracemad (13 November 2008)

My ones lasted me 3 years and have recently cracked across the ball of the foot. Just got a new pair...


----------



## MissSBird (13 November 2008)

Hunter originals are more fashion accessories these days. 

You have 1 years garuntee though, so take them back if you still have the receipt.

And spend your money on Toggi's instead. Cheaper/same price depending on the type you get, and in the 2 years I've worked in a welly selling shop we've never had a pair returned.


----------



## Swift08 (13 November 2008)

I had 2 pairs of hunters bought for me on my birthday in jan 06. One pair is fine and not damaged, the other broke after 3 months.


----------



## Sali (13 November 2008)

I had a pair for 2-3 years before the ball of the foot cracked.


----------



## keeperscottage (14 November 2008)

I bought a pair of Hunter "seconds" at a point-to-point; they lasted five years and had been worn daily.......however, my super-expensive (£156) Le Chameau leather lined wellies lasted a mere eighteen months before a split appeared at the heel, just above the where the sole joins the boot. Someone bought me another pair of Le Chameau wellies for my birthday in April, a cheaper pair without the side zip and with neoprene lining as opposed to leather and already my feet are getting damp in them, although to date I haven't been able to locate where the leak is!  Haven't tried the "new" Hunters but without a doubt my experience with "old" Hunters has been far better than with more expenisve wellies - complete rip off!!

MissSBird rates Toggi wellies - my Toggi boots lasted only a couple of months, so they certainly don't get my seal of approval!


----------



## ISHmad (14 November 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Mine lasted a grand total of nine months - got my money back though. They are crap these days. 

[/ QUOTE ]

They really are crap these days, since the original Hunters business went bust and the new buyers came in.  I'm not sure if they are made abroad now or not, but the quality is rubbish compared to what it was.  Talk about ruining a good brand, I think it is a real shame.


----------



## M_G (14 November 2008)

for two people at my yard its been about 4 weeks


----------



## Spyda (14 November 2008)

Yep, the pairs I've had have been rubbish too. I thought Hunter wellies were suppose to = quality, but not from what I've experienced it doesn't.


----------



## ISHmad (14 November 2008)

They used to = quality Spyda, but not now since the original company went bust :-(


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (14 November 2008)

Mine lasted 4 months, but then so did my Harry Hall ones. Ive just bought some more hunters, but didnt make the mistake of paying full price, wont pay more than £30 for them now as quality is so dodgy, so have violent lilac ones 

I think they should sell the (v comfy) mouldings to a company that can actually make good quality boots, they certainly cant now.


----------



## Spyda (14 November 2008)

I'd not realised the company had changed. Typical, all those years I couldn't AFFORD Hunter wellies they were probably being well made and deserving of the price. Now I can afford to buy 'em they're crud!!!! Sods law


----------



## milliepup (14 November 2008)

My sister bought some of the new ones and she works for me 3 mornings a week. They lasted a grand total of 4 months! Absolute rubbish these days. Very cheap and nastily put together. Like someone else said almost more cost effective to buy cheaper makes and replace.


----------



## livetoride (14 November 2008)

I guess mine must be "old" Hunters - I've had them for quite a few years now and they are still fine, though I do not wear them daily by any means.

It's so sad when such normally reliable old brands let you down.


----------

